# Canadian's fight in Afghan marijuana fields



## Hunter (12 Oct 2006)

Well not the way one might think anyhow...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20061012/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_canada_marijuana

weird.


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2006)

Interesting article...

I really hope that someone made a note to their med docs regarding their exposure....

Just in case the little bottle test comes up randomly for any of them in the near future.

Now some pictures of the vehicle from the below quote might make for an interesting sight.



> In response, the crew of at least one armored car had camouflaged their vehicle with marijuana.


----------



## kratz (12 Oct 2006)

The news story was worth a smile.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

> "A couple of brown plants on the edges of some of those (forests) did catch on fire. But a section of soldiers that was downwind from that had some ill effects and decided that was probably not the right course of action," Hillier said dryly



Sir, I can't fight, unless I get a bag of Cheetos!


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Oct 2006)

I never thought I would ever say that either but it's so true, that damn Pot just got in the way of everything!


----------



## RHFC_piper (12 Oct 2006)

[quote author=anonymous soldier]
"Sir, three years ago before I joined the army, I never thought I'd say 'That damn marijuana'."
[/quote]

Yes... damn that pot... damn it all to hell...

Pass the Doritos... 


(wish I had my camera back, I have lots of pictures of said pot "forests")


----------



## Inspir (12 Oct 2006)

That was an interesting read  ;D


----------



## harry8422 (12 Oct 2006)

it made for quite the entertaining  story to listen to when those boys got back in to camp..........pro patria


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Oct 2006)

Meanwhile a private contractor from the West Coast is offering their specialist knowledge to the Afghan government in handling and movement of pot plants. They will use motorcycles and trucks to get around.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Oct 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Meanwhile a private contractor from the West Coast is offering their specialist knowledge to the Afghan government in handling and movement of pot plants. They will use motorcycles and trucks to get around.




Changing careers there old buddy?  ;D


----------



## Rocketryan (12 Oct 2006)

Wow.
As soon as I first read it I thought "Burn it down" then I read the rest and I'm like Ohhhhh
Its sort of like that scene in "Without A Paddle" the Grow Op people launched flares and those landed in the pot field setting it on fire..so the guys running away got high and the "killer dogs" got high. Pretty Funny.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Oct 2006)

Pretty funny. 

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=worldNews&storyID=2006-10-12T232757Z_01_N12349486_RTRUKOC_0_US-CANADA-MARIJUANA.xml&WTmodLoc=IntNewsHome_C2_worldNews-8


----------



## Hunter (12 Oct 2006)

...it also kind of reminds me of that line from the movie 'Alive'...

"I'll pay for the pizza if you go pick it up!"

edit:  check out Tomahawk's link - pretty interesting pictures.


----------



## josh (12 Oct 2006)

Cute story.  Almost seems like it was 'planted' by Public Affairs hacks to take the edge and attention off the latest Canadian casualty figures.


----------



## GAP (12 Oct 2006)

Well if they did, hat's off to them....it worked


----------



## p_imbeault (12 Oct 2006)

Waiting for the sudden influx of potheads to try and sign up, only to be turned away after the drug test  :blotto:


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Waiting for the sudden influx of potheads to try and sign up, only to be turned away after the drug test  :blotto:



Why yes, a videotape of those soldiers who who suffered the side effects while suffering the side effects, may make for an interesting recruiting video!!


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Oct 2006)

Enough with the jibber-jabber. I wanna see pictures of the cammed up dope-mobile with the crew eating Cheetos.


----------



## IrishCanuck (13 Oct 2006)

You could make weapons out of the stuff, label it the "C420 (someone get it please! ) StonerNade".  Spread peace throughout Afghanistan. hahah...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Oct 2006)

Expect this to be a news item in the next few days:

*Cheech Marin and Thomas Chong Appointed as Good Will Ambassadors to Afghanistan*


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Oct 2006)

Those fields make Ricky's Martian Pot Fields look like amateur hour!  I can see next season's TPB: 
(enter Julian and Ricky)
"Julian, I'm going to join the army" 
"WTF for, Ricky, you're too old, you're too fat, and you smoke too much dope!" 
"F*** Julian, haven't you seen the news?  Those LOVE TREES (aka "LAV Threes") are all covered in dope.  It's like they're calling my name!"
(enter Bubbles)
"Ricky, yer all frigged up like a s*** sandwich!  Them's ain't smokin' the stuff, they're using it to hide from the Taliban"
"Tally man?"
"Jesus H Christ you're dumb, Ricky.  TAL-I-BAN.  TAL-I-BAN.  You know, those c*** s*****s with bad hair cuts and make up and all that other s*** on them."
"You mean KISS?"
"Ricky, if you weren't my friend, I'd hit you"
(julian takes a drink)
(enter Rick Hillier)
"Now, I know you boys want a big honkin' dope deal, but if you really want to help, here's what you do"
(exuent Rick Hillier, Ricky and Julian)
"Now THAT'S what a smart Ricky looks like.  Come on, kitties"
(exit Bubbles)


----------



## Dan Gerous (13 Oct 2006)

I was passed on this link a while ago.  Many years ago the Royal Marines did an experiment where they gave a platoon acid during an FTX to see what would happen.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/8956152212980636/marines_on_lsd/*darthdoctrinusvideo


----------



## Babbling Brooks (13 Oct 2006)

Heh.  I've put up a post on this topic at The Torch: http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/10/rope-dope.html.

On a serious note, though: the RCMP has considerable expertise disposing of marijuana crops - has anyone at NDHQ talked to them about how to destroy cultivated pot in the field?


----------



## Milhouser911 (13 Oct 2006)

von Grognard said:
			
		

> Those fields make Ricky's Martian Pot Fields look like amateur hour!  I can see next season's TPB:
> (enter Julian and Ricky)
> "Julian, I'm going to join the army"
> "WTF for, Ricky, you're too old, you're too fat, and you smoke too much dope!"
> ...




AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Thanks for that VG, and I'd like to nominate you to write the TPB Remembrace Day Special.


----------



## chrisf (13 Oct 2006)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> Heh.  I've put up a post on this topic at The Torch: http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/10/rope-dope.html.
> 
> On a serious note, though: the RCMP has considerable expertise disposing of marijuana crops - has anyone at NDHQ talked to them about how to destroy cultivated pot in the field?



Is napalm still legal?


----------



## sm0ke (13 Oct 2006)

I have a question regarding destroying the greenery...Is pot as much of a cash crop to the Afghans as opium poppy?  I know there was some discussion on the pro's and con's of destroying the opium poppy fields, what with it being a major export and all, but is there the same discussion in regards to their weed?  (Again - ill-informed civvie over here.  If I'm out of line asking...simply say so)


----------



## Vinny (13 Oct 2006)

Smoke has a valid / serious point on this humorous thread, from what I understand the Canadian forces in the 'gan don’t have an official drug eradication policy ... I think the issue that the guys are dealing with is the Taliban using the pot fields as cover which of course is a different story 

I would love to see a pic of the so called pot-mobile.  I can see the guys parodying the Trailer park boys as they go about their day ... way to funny.

von Grognard awesome post!


----------



## sm0ke (13 Oct 2006)

Vinny said:
			
		

> From what I understand the Canadian forces in the 'gan don’t have an official drug eradication policy ... I think the issue that the guys are dealing with is the Taliban using the pot fields as cover which of course is a different story



Vinny was able to articulate my question more efficiently, with regards to an eradication policy, or more accurately, a lack thereof.    I can certainly understand the issues with the Taliban and others using the fields as cover, I was referring more to an overall policy in regards to dealing with the drug(s).  I suppose if there isn't a policy on opium, there likely isn't one on the green stuff either.  However, I don't wish to speculate.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Oct 2006)

Babbling Brooks said:
			
		

> On a serious note, though: the RCMP has considerable expertise disposing of marijuana crops - has anyone at NDHQ talked to them about how to destroy cultivated pot in the field?
> [/quote
> 
> Most common RCMP methods:
> ...


----------



## TCBF (13 Oct 2006)

Why destroy a farmer's crop?  No crop insurance over there.  Want to lose the 'Hearts and Minds' war real quick? 

There is no LCBO in Kandahar province.  Culturally, alcohol is a dead issue.  Dope is the option.  We could at least leave the poor guys that.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Oct 2006)

sm0ke said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding destroying the greenery...Is pot as much of a cash crop to the Afghans as opium poppy?  I know there was some discussion on the pro's and con's of destroying the opium poppy fields, what with it being a major export and all, but is there the same discussion in regards to their weed?  (Again - ill-informed civvie over here.  If I'm out of line asking...simply say so)



I had never heard of weed in Afghanistan.  Seems an odd crop, considering how much water the plants tend to need.  
If you are going to destroy the opium poppies, you would need to destroy the cannabis as well.  Drug money is drug money.  
I bet those guys that used it for cam regret using it.  IMO the stuff smells like ass and it lingers like crazy.  Watch to see the Dutch army all of a sudden get interested in an ISAF deployment.  

As far as the "poor farmer", we need to find a solution to that problem.  I wonder what would happen (since we are throwing money at this place like crazy) if we bought the crops at a price double what the drug lords are paying?  With the understanding that it was their last drug crop.  Then help them get into farming normal things that don't fund our enemies.  Obviously, the plan would take more work than that.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I had never heard of weed in Afghanistan.  Seems an odd crop, considering how much water the plants tend to need.
> If you are going to destroy the opium poppies, you would need to destroy the cannabis as well.  Drug money is drug money.
> I bet those guys that used it for cam regret using it.  IMO the stuff smells like *** and it lingers like crazy.  Watch to see the Dutch army all of a sudden get interested in an ISAF deployment.
> 
> As far as the "poor farmer", we need to find a solution to that problem.  I wonder what would happen (since we are throwing money at this place like crazy) if we bought the crops at a price double what the drug lords are paying?  With the understanding that it was their last drug crop.  Then help them get into farming normal things that don't fund our enemies.  Obviously, the plan would take more work than that.


Or how about we assist the Afghan government in organizing the planting and cultivating of both the opium crops and the maryjane fields with their farmers. One huge Afghan government enterprise whereby the farmers are paid for their crops which are then distributed internationally by approved organizations for use as "medicinal marijuana" where legal, and the same occurs for the opium crops, whereby the opiate derrivitaves are removed, processed and distributed to the world of medicine.

This would assist in ending, or at least easing, the current lack of affordable pain killing medications in numerous disadvantaged countries, and provide a reliable, legal and sustainable source of pain medication for the world. Imagine the boost to the Afghan economy and it's citizens if this were implemented properly. Afghanistan becomes the world's leading developer, producer and exporter of medicinal m.j. and opiate pain medication in the world. A steady and reliable source of income for it's farmers will go a long way towards reducing their willingness to play patty-cake with the Taliban by bringing arms etc over the border for use against those who wish to assist them in bettering their economic state and standard of living.

After all, what's a farmer to do if you destroy his crop....and he's got a wife and 5 or 6 kids to feed? If the Taliban are willing to pay him to smuggle arms or provide them with intelligence against us instead....maybe it's time we took away the incentive for them to negotiate with the Taliban. After all that farmer is just trying to get by and help his family to survive too on a daily basis.


----------



## Teflon (13 Oct 2006)

> As far as the "poor farmer", we need to find a solution to that problem.  I wonder what would happen (since we are throwing money at this place like crazy) if we bought the crops at a price double what the drug lords are paying?  With the understanding that it was their last drug crop.  Then help them get into farming normal things that don't fund our enemies.  Obviously, the plan would take more work than that.



Part of the problem is alot of the farmers have been pre paid for the crops, some times several crops in advance so the farmer is obligated to provide the paid for crops to the kind of people he doesn't really want to disapoint, this was explained to me by one of our terps how use to work as a harvester for the opium.

From what I saw the weed seemed to be pretty much for local use, at least in the areas I was in.


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> As far as the "poor farmer", we need to find a solution to that problem.  I wonder what would happen (since we are throwing money at this place like crazy) if we bought the crops at a price double what the drug lords are paying?  With the understanding that it was their last drug crop.  Then help them get into farming normal things that don't fund our enemies.  Obviously, the plan would take more work than that.



Do not quote me but I believe the buying of illict cash crops has already been tried before. South America for one and I do seem to remember something along these lines occurring in Afghanistanin the 1980's or so. Next there is the bidding war with the drug lords and their "puto or platta" argueements. Anyone for some organically grown Afghanistan roast coffee? You have to remember that any cash crop worth growing has to be transported to markets both domestic and international, a big problem and costly. Also to be remembered is the Russians had as big a drug problem with their forces as the US did in Viet Nam.

edit: key board problems


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

But with my plan...we could possibly have....

WORLD PEACE!!!  ;D


----------



## big bad john (13 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> But with my plan...we could possibly have....
> 
> WORLD PEACE!!!  ;D



There you go Veronica trying to put us all out of work!  What I am going to do, try selling LAV's to farmers.  LMAO


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> There you go Veronica trying to put us all out of work!  What I am going to do, try selling LAV's to farmers.  LMAO



Perhaps they could employ us in "Quality Control."


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Oct 2006)

How do we stop the drug problem?

Just a suggestion to those commanders who engage in Shura's in A-stan:

Ask the village elders / farmers about there religion. Ask them why Islam forbids alcohol. (To my basic knowledge it's because it "corrupts" the soul causes you to not be virtuous etc,) Then ask them what is the difference between being drunk (artificially happy, sometimes acting stupid, definitely not acting virtuous) and being high on dope (artificially happy, sometimes acting stupid, definitely not acting virtuous) 

Its the old guilt trip technique which my parents used quite effectively when I was at the age of "experimenting" hopefully it would work at a Shura. I know it seems childish but worth a shot none the less.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Its the old guilt trip technique which my parents used quite effectively when I was at the age of "experimenting" hopefully it would work at a Shura. I know it seems childish but worth a shot none the less.



Ahhh yes, you are correct. But then we here have other occupations to fall back upon, and if not a UI and welfare system of which they have naught.

I still think my solution will work, if the details are worked out properly...and if they hire me upon my retirement!!


----------



## childs56 (13 Oct 2006)

Best way to cut the crops is to use a mechanical scyth. But in this case one mounted on the front of a MBT. Cut the crop, collect it, then let it dry, then incinerate it as the RCMP do on the West coast. 
If those pot plants are growing as well as they look to be, maybe a farming set up would work well for them. They could possibly grow stock for bio fuels of the near future. Or just plain old crops. Or grow hemp plants only with no THC to be used in industry. 
One thing is for sure we need to keep the farmers on our side.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Or how about we assist the Afghan government in organizing the planting and cultivating of both the opium crops and the maryjane fields with their farmers. One huge Afghan government enterprise whereby the farmers are paid for their crops which are then distributed internationally by approved organizations for use as "medicinal marijuana" where legal, and the same occurs for the opium crops, whereby the opiate derrivitaves are removed, processed and distributed to the world of medicine.
> 
> This would assist in ending, or at least easing, the current lack of affordable pain killing medications in numerous disadvantaged countries, and provide a reliable, legal and sustainable source of pain medication for the world. Imagine the boost to the Afghan economy and it's citizens if this were implemented properly. Afghanistan becomes the world's leading developer, producer and exporter of medicinal m.j. and opiate pain medication in the world. A steady and reliable source of income for it's farmers will go a long way towards reducing their willingness to play patty-cake with the Taliban by bringing arms etc over the border for use against those who wish to assist them in bettering their economic state and standard of living.
> 
> After all, what's a farmer to do if you destroy his crop....and he's got a wife and 5 or 6 kids to feed? If the Taliban are willing to pay him to smuggle arms or provide them with intelligence against us instead....maybe it's time we took away the incentive for them to negotiate with the Taliban. After all that farmer is just trying to get by and help his family to survive too on a daily basis.



I have proposed elsewhere that the Government says you will sell the poppies to us and we will pay a fair market price, anyone that does not comply has their crops seized and destroyed. After the first successful season you require the farmers to plant a percentage of food crops, but make up the difference, you then increase the percentage of food crops and as government becomes more stable, they begin to reduce the top up. Once you have control of the countryside you set the schedule for this to happen, the west would have to fund this, but better pay some there and less combating the drugs here. Keeps the farmers on side and brings the problem under some control, gives the Afghans time to organized and removes the cash flow from the Taliban/AQ/warlords, who will be forces to extort it from the farmers, which then makes the farmers less likely to support them. Also the slow increase in food crops allows the infrastructure to grow to transport, store and sell food.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have proposed elsewhere that the Government says you will sell the poppies to us and we will pay a fair market price, anyone that does not comply has their crops seized and destroyed. After the first successful season you require the farmers to plant a percentage of food crops, but make up the difference, you then increase the percentage of food crops and as government becomes more stable, they begin to reduce the top up. Once you have control of the countryside you set the schedule for this to happen, the west would have to fund this, but better pay some there and less combating the drugs here. Keeps the farmers on side and brings the problem under some control, gives the Afghans time to organized and removes the cash flow from the Taliban/AQ/warlords, who will be forces to extort it from the farmers, which then makes the farmers less likely to support them. Also the slow increase in food crops allows the infrastructure to grow to transport, store and sell food.



And I have pointed out that there are vast shortages of legal, sustainable pain reducing medications available in the world. After all from opium comes Morphine, Opium Tincture Oral liquid (U.S. and Canada), Paregoric Oral liquid (U.S. and Canada) amongst some others. Your solution invloves burning and destroying crops for non-compliance...a sure fire way to win hearts and minds. Actually all that will do is force the farmer of the destroyed crops to cavort with the Taliban by importing arms, providing int etc as a means to get money to feed his family and to survive. 

Better to make legal morphine with it and for their economy to benefit from that than to try to outbid the Taliban who will use the opium to produce illegal heroin. If this is done on a mass basis, while our troops are there provide protection from Taliban and druglord activity regarding the crops, and to provide support to the Afghan govnt and it's citizens in this undertaking. the rest of the economic spin-offs for them will follow. IE proper irrigation systems to the rest of their vast lands which are currently incapable of producing food crops etc which would vastly increase their farmable lands, their economy, standard of living and dignity.

After all, we have a current world situation where our elderly are dying without dignity in pain, where it is expected that Africans with AIDS will die horribly painful deaths with no solace from the pain, where third world countries attempt to the best of their abilities to perform life saving operations on persons using no pain suppressants whatsoever. There is nothing ethiclly or morally wrong with with producing legal pain medications from Afghanistans poppy fields and marijuana plantations.  It's strict control and implementation will benefit both the citizens of Afghanistan and allow them to modernize their infrastructure, lives and economy while simultaneously easing serious concerns in underdeveloped nations regarding the excruiatingly high cost of pain medications currently available from all those pharmeceutical companies. In short it will allow Afghanistan to support itself in the long term (because pain is not going away any time soon) and has the added benefit of allowing them to contribute on the global scale that national product they already have to other nations in just as desperate of circumstances that Afghanistan now finds itself in.


----------



## Jacqueline (13 Oct 2006)

Then ask them what is the difference between being drunk (artificially happy, sometimes acting stupid, definitely not acting virtuous) and being high on dope (artificially happy, sometimes acting stupid, definitely not acting virtuous) 

Since being high on outdoor pot makes a person slightly paranoid(not artificially happy), that person is more likely to act in accordance with their ethical principles, and give alot more thought to how they act. This is just a reason a person might give when asked the above question.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Oct 2006)

Armyvern, no you are not reading what I wrote, the government buys the majority of the crop, they can use it manufacture pharmaceuticals with, which has the added bonus of building a long term industry for both domestic needs and exported, earning hard currency. They will only destroy and burn the crops of those who do not agree to sell to the government. This gives them incentives to comply and I am sure if the government lives up to the agreement, compliance will not be a problem.


----------



## sm0ke (13 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the insight guys...definitely gives a better perspective of how the farmers see it, and how easily they can be influenced and pressured by either side.

Vern - I think you're onto something.  If the Afghan government were somehow able to harness and export that stuff legitimately, it could be huge economically.  Wonder if it's something they're looking at.



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> II bet those guys that used it for cam regret using it. the stuff smells like *** and it lingers like crazy



hehe it'll drive the customs dogs nuts   ;D
Edits: typos


----------



## TCBF (14 Oct 2006)

"They could possibly grow stock for bio fuels of the near future."

- Won't the Trans Afghan Pipeline make that a wasted effort?

 ;D

- Seriously though, biofuels are uneconomical unless subsidized by the guvmint.  You actually use more fuel producing the bio than you harvest from the bio.

Tom


----------



## childs56 (14 Oct 2006)

Bio fuel is pretty cheap to produce to the tune of 50 to 60 cents a liter, this is industrial grade. The tax implications and long road travel due to very few companys making it is what has driven up the cost so high. It is still a very specialized market right now.

It is another idea if they can grow crops that well. Even if they sold the fuel to the Asian market they and us would be farther ahead. 
Bio fuel used in Diesels are just as good as #2 fuel. May actually be better for the new regulations that are comming into effect next year in North America. 

As for the cost of producing it. 20 years ago the Tar sands were laughed at for the cost limitations of producing a barrel of oil $80 or so everyone said the extracting energy consumed far out weighed the benift of the barrel of oil, now a days they do the same barrel for under$30 a barrel.   

The same can be said for Bio fuels a couple years ago it was pricey up wards of $1 or more a liter to just produce. Now it is around the 50 cent mark.


----------



## TCBF (14 Oct 2006)

It might pay in a country with a high tech agro and transportation sector - but not in a third world country.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Oct 2006)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Part of the problem is alot of the farmers have been pre paid for the crops, some times several crops in advance so the farmer is obligated to provide the paid for crops to the kind of people he doesn't really want to disapoint, this was explained to me by one of our terps how use to work as a harvester for the opium.



I see.  Do you think the farmers could keep it together if they went with taking the money from us, then letting the crop get destroyed, then when the drug lord guys came around, cry about "friggin' Canadians and their damn mine plows".  Get the farmers to play both sides of the coin.  Then they could go on about what dicks we are for forcing them to grow soy beans or whatever.  Make us the bad guys (since the drug lords want us dead anyway. That is a set of hearts and minds that we don't need to worry about beyond putting them on display in the dirt) and maybe they would catch a break.  
Maybe the supervision end of that task would be too massive to be feasable?   ??? How long do poppies take to grow and mature? 



			
				Teflon said:
			
		

> From what I saw the weed seemed to be pretty much for local use, at least in the areas I was in.



Got it.  So the crops to  concentrate would be the poppies?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (14 Oct 2006)

About two weeks ago, one of our section commanders went to see the travel folks to sort out his HLTA.  He was surprised to see his location in theatre still described as Camp Nathan Smith.  He assured her that A Coy’s actually location was the HODHIMF.

When she asked what the HODHIMF was, he replied, “Hollowed out dirt hole in marijuana field.”

Which leads me to a project that the LAV Captain and I have been working on.  We noticed that the dope fields are normally co-located with cornfields.  It didn’t take a huge stretch of the imagination to discover the worlds’ latest and greatest treat.

If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.


----------



## armyvern (14 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Sgt said:
			
		

> If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.



Sounds promising for retirement!! Kill the munchies too all in one stroke!!

On another note, welcome back PPCLI Sgt, enjoy your time at home during your leave.


----------



## patrick666 (14 Oct 2006)

> If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.



:rofl:


----------



## sdimock (14 Oct 2006)

Maybe we should try and convert the poppy fields to cannabis, then use the fiber to make hemp cloth/rope and the leaf to biofuel.

Get them on a lesser of two evils path.

Since Afghan rugs are world famous (and expensive) maybe the cloth could take off too.

I recall reading an article posted about the use of the poppies for legitimate drugs production and the current regulatory bodies (producers) didn't like it (go figure). If I recall correctly, at the time they claimed lots of paper tigers as excuses, quality control etc. nothing that couldn't be worked out if they were motivated.
(I'll try and find a link).

I thought at the time they were just protecting their own intrests.

I like the Cornibus idea  :blotto:


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Sgt said:
			
		

> If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.



Should beat the hell out of Tommaco


----------



## sdimock (14 Oct 2006)

I couldn't quickly find a link to the article I previously read, but here is one to a group that is currently working on a licensing option.

My putting this link here does not mean I endorse this group, I am only putting it up for information.

I don't want to spend my entire Saturday doing research on the internet, that's for the work week.

http://www.senliscouncil.net/modules/Opium_licensing/modules/publications/008_publication


----------



## Pea (14 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Sgt said:
			
		

> If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.



 :rofl: Way too funny!

And yes, Welcome Home!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Sgt said:
			
		

> If our cross-pollination experiment is a success, families the world over will soon be sitting down to enjoy the addictive taste of Cornibus.



Great idea!  Then you could take the product, dry it out and put it in microwavable pouches with a bit of butter.  Two minutes on HIGH (unintended pun, but a bonus non the less) and voila!  Pot Corn.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (14 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Great idea!  Then you could take the product, dry it out and put it in microwavable pouches with a bit of butter.  Two minutes on HIGH (unintended pun, but a bonus non the less) and voila!  Pot Corn.



Pot corn...I love it.  I'll have to relay that back to my development partner.

On another less serious note, I believe that fighting in these conditions has led to the sighting of a ferocious beast that inhabits the stagnant waters of the Argendab river.  Those of you from B.C. would most likely recognize the dreaded _Argopogo_.

Wow.  Am I ever glad to be home.....


----------



## Teflon (14 Oct 2006)

Zipperhead;



> I see.  Do you think the farmers could keep it together if they went with taking the money from us, then letting the crop get destroyed, then when the drug lord guys came around, cry about "friggin' Canadians and their damn mine plows".  Get the farmers to play both sides of the coin.  Then they could go on about what dicks we are for forcing them to grow soy beans or whatever.  Make us the bad guys (since the drug lords want us dead anyway. That is a set of hearts and minds that we don't need to worry about beyond putting them on display in the dirt) and maybe they would catch a break.



I really don't think the fellows who have payed them for the crops are the type to except excuses,... no ooh no, your kidding,... oh well damn Canadians,... they arn't that understanding from what I gathered.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Oct 2006)

any one heard of the chemical called ROUND UP , just spray it on the fields, give them round up ready corn and beans to grow. any other plant life dies , the corn and beans are a good cash crop and lots of legal markets for it.

i did laugh when i was first reading the story.
I worked at a cement plant near London for a few months on a project and the OPP and Mounties came in one night and we all had to leave the kiln area as they unloaded a few truck loads of weed into the gas fed kiln to burn up. all i saw was well armed police officers guarding the area and the boss opening the door and leaving as they fed the plants to the fire. lots of nice hardware issued to the guards, nice MP5s and other bang  sticks


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Oct 2006)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> any one heard of the chemical called ROUND UP , just spray it on the fields, give them round up ready corn and beans to grow. any other plant life dies , the corn and beans are a good cash crop and lots of legal markets for it.



Actually, Round Up reders the soil unusable for anything that grows.  I use it on the weeds that pop up in between the cobble stones in my driveway.  Farmers may get a tad peeved when you exterminate their actual growing ability.  However, they will have a leg up on parking lot space when the time comes.   ;D
I heard there was this stuff called Agent Orange that works really well as an herbicide.  We could probably get it cheap, too.


----------



## TCBF (15 Oct 2006)

The Evil Monsanto company - who make Round-Up (TM) , sell "Round - Up Ready Canolla" seed.  So it WILL grow, and nothing else.  Left over seed for next year?  No.  You have to pay each year.  They will spray a spot on a farmer's canolla and if it dies - fine - if it doesn't and he has not paid for seed that year, up comes the legal brigade from Anniston, Alibama.  

One day, Big Agro will enslave us all.


----------



## BernDawg (15 Oct 2006)

ARGOPOGO!?!?!?  Just how close to that burn were you brother? 
Stay frosty buddy.
Bern


----------

